
List and Cost of Mega Projects World Wide - michealr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_megaprojects
======
michealr
I just thought was a fascinating list of mega projects, what really stands out
to me is the cost of some of these projects in comparative terms to
alternative or potential projects. I wonder what are their effective rates of
return? Also, the cost to stage a large-scale event like the Olympics is
enormous

